# Help identifying grassy weed



## EDEROO (Apr 7, 2021)

Is this POA, quack, something else? I've been pulling by hand but it's starting to out pace me so need to find another plan.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think I have the same stuff in my short cut turf. Trying to figure it out too.


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Cmon...the experts on here should be able to answer this in 5 seconds flat. Looks like quack grass to me? Maybe Nutsedge?


----------

